# National Registry Test-Taking Strategy



## disassociative (Nov 11, 2007)

I have adapted this thread from a post I made on another topic; which might have been overlooked. :

*The proper way to study for the NREMT is to pick the areas that you have the most trouble with. The ones that you hate going over; then study them over and over.*

To understand the test methods of exams such as the NREMT, NCLEX, etc,
one must first understand the testing method:

Areas of Measurement: Judgment, Critical Thinking & Problem Solving, Competency, Ability to Analyze information.

There are 4 levels at which a test can be administered:

1. *Recall/Recognition*

example question:



> An acute myocardial infarction (AMI) is a classic heart attack. Infarction can be defined best as:
> 
> a. death of a tissue
> b. irregular heartbeat
> ...



With recall/recognition, the test-taker is merely recalling data from definition, simply remembering the text that he/she has read and memorized. This is the test method alot of you may be familiar with. NREMT does not use this method.

2. *Understanding*
The understanding level of testing requires the test-taker to speculate on
Why he/she does something rather than quoting from memory. This form
of testing offers insight into the critical thinking ability of the test-taker;
being able to take the provided information and create a dynamic care
plan based on: Clinical Judgement, Knowledge, and implementation.

The reason most person(s) have trouble with the NREMT is because they
are studying at the recognition/recall--giving no regard to "Why" and
"How" something is done. The questions are worded in such a way as to
almost eliminate completely, the ability of the student to locate a
a keyword or context clue.

3. *Application*
The application method of testing words questions in such a way that
the test taker can no longer rely on memorization alone(much like the
understanding level). He/she must take what they know and apply it.
This is just like when the paramedic goes into the field to find a
patient in a domino effect. Most of the time, the medic knows what is
going to happen next as far as the physiology and has already
prepared for it.

Usually on the NREMT, there are several interventions listed that
would work just fine. Your job is to choose the most complete
intervention as it relates to continuation of care.

4. *Analysis*
Analysis type questions are asked in such a way that the test-taker
must analyze the effects of provided data and render the appropriate
care, taking into consideration the various "X" factors. You must be
able to apply what you know on all levels.
*
Cramming will not work on the NREMT. YOU MUST have understanding as to
why you render a process and what physiological mechanisms are responsible.

You must have a clear understanding as to why you are doing something, as well as what physiological mechanisms are responsible for the underlying conditions while taking into account both the overall physiology of what is to come based on both: The disease/trauma process as a whole and the effect your interventions are going to have on the patient; be them positive or negative.
*

The NREMT pays researchers almost $1000 per question.* Everything is planned, there isn't a single part in any of the questions is accidental.* These questions are shaped around the aforementioned test model.

What kind of test taker are you?

There are two types of test takers, those who think predominately in images
and those who thing predominately in words(NCLEX-RN Prep. Kaplan; 2003. pg 31).

*The following question will help you identify what type of learner you are.
Read the following statement:*

A nurse walks into a room and finds the patient lying on the floor.

As you read this, did you hear yourself reading the words, or did you see a nurse walking into a room as the patient lies upon the the floor?

If you heard yourself reading the sentence; you think in words. If you saw a mental image, you think in images.

Ok, now that I know this--how am I to apply it?

Formulate a study plan that meets both the test method required of the exam you intend to take as well as your learning type. For example, if you
think in images, you might want to take a hands on approach to a skill.

If you are unsure to the test method used on the exam--your best bet is the "Understanding Level" as this will provide the appropriate knowledge needed to answer a question modeled after any one of the four methodologies.

*Who do you think is going to be more apt to ask the Chest Pain pt if they are taking Viagra?*

1. The Paramedic student who relies on memorization to get by.
2. The Paramedic student who has seen first hand; hypotension
brought about by this drug interaction?


As for the ambiguity of questions on the NREMT:
If there are 2 good answers, you are expected to use your *Judgment* to choose the best answer.

The purpose of this ambiguity is to assess your ability to make judgments based on your overall knowledge.

I hope this helps out.


----------



## james (Dec 1, 2007)

*NR test taking*

Thank you for that info I am taking the NREMT-B on tuesday and I was very nervous. Im not so nervous now.    Thanks


----------

